# Rabbits seem to have eaten foam



## ubrch (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello,

We had the cover off of a mattress in the living room. It has a layer of "memory foam" inside it, like you would find in disposable earplugs. I just noticed a few bitemarks in this sheet of foam; perhaps four. I have two ~12lb flemish giants who made these marks some time within the last 12 hours, quite possibly less than an hour ago. They're eating normally now.

Advice?

Thanks.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know. Till someone comes along who does monitor poop.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's just a few bite marks, I'd watch them but not completely worry about it. Any signs of stasis or other not-nice problems, bring them in ASAP.

Even if they ingested small amounts, they could most likely pass it without problems.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

Ivory said what i would do.

As big as the bunnies are and only a few - they should be fine. 

Last night, our cottontail had a plastic bag drug all the way into her cage (how she got it we'll never know!) and she may have eating a bit - I'm just watching her.....


----------



## ubrch (Sep 17, 2007)

For the record, Ivory and Bo's advice is basically what the vet said; monitor poop and make sure they keep making it, watch for changes in behavior.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep us posted on how they do, will you?


----------



## ubrch (Sep 17, 2007)

Updates:

I came home on my lunch hour and offeed the bunnies treats. One ate half a strawberry, the other ate a piece of bananna (no leftovers). I just came home and offered more treats. They both horfed down chunks of bananna.

I'm sure they love being tested like this. How long should I monitor them closely?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't test them like that too much or you will end up with bad poos! 

I would just make sure each one is pooing and eating normal. And they are acting normal.

Bo wants to know if he can come eat some foam and have you watch him closely..... he won't eat a strawberry - he will murderize it, but bananas are his best friends!


----------



## ubrch (Sep 18, 2007)

Update:

Bunnies appear to be operating within established tolerances.

Poo production has been measured and found to be meeting the quotas of the Five Year Plan.

Bananna and strawberry rations have been cut due to setbacks on the Malabar Coast.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Captain!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2007)

They did this in the short time the bed arrived and was waiting to be set up. Lord knows how much they actually ingested, but they were happily munching and swallowing when I caught them. 

This pic was taken a year or so ago. I did subsequently set the bed up, holes and all.

A few days ago I went to lift up the boxspringto clean under it because a new roomie was moving in, and as I propped it back up against the wall, the ENTIRE cover just fell right off. All that was left was the stuffing! Over the course of the year, they had managed to chew through a perfect line on three sides!Didn't even notice until I lifted it up and it just fell right off with nary a thread left to even partly keep it in place. :shock:






And notice the munched up walls?If you saw it close up, you'd see that not only did they rip the paint off, there are bigholes in the drywall that go right down to the wood in the wall. And no crumbs! :shock:



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 18, 2007)

:roflmao:

Of course it's not what we want them doing but as long as they are fine - it's funny!


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 19, 2007)

When I first got married ..Babette was a baby. I had moved into Jim's house after living in my own (lovable ) 2 room apt in Chicago. I always had old stuff (furniture) that I let my former rabbit chew if she wanted to but Jim is much neater than me and his material possessions are important to him. 
Anyway I would let babette out for hours while he was at work and she always ended up behind the couch. I thought thst she was lying back there.

One day when I was cleaning really good I pulled the couch out and found out that she had totally ripped and chewed the entire back of the cloth couch. 
I tried to hide it from him but when we moved we had to toss 
it. 

Anyway this is one of the reasons that my rabbits are always in enclosures or pens..even now when he is angry he talks about my rabbit wrecking his couch. 


if I had it my way I would make the entire house a rabbit safe and friendly area


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL! I place things strategicallyin front ofsome woodwork in our familyroom....... 

:whistling


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2007)

Sas that would kill me. I would not survive that much disaster.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 19, 2007)

I keep telling hubby that when we move (if we ever do!) I want a room like a selarium or sun room that has a/c and heat and completely textured tile floors and part way up the wall. Then I can put large grass mats on the floor and if they pee or poo or chew - it's no big deal.

He can't believe I want a specific room in a house built for rabbits! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

I want a specific HOUSE for my bunnies :biggrin2:think of all the bunny looooove!


----------

